

Ask HN: Online photo service for my entire library? - rkuykendall-com

I would love to sync my entire 500gb+ Aperture library to the web for anyone to browse. I would mark photos / albums as public, give a friend access to a private album, give family access to many private albums, and give my girlfriend access to the whole library, all from the web interface.<p>I know this is possible, but has anyone done it yet?
======
windexh8er
Flickr? You can control privacy of "sets" and they have 1TB included now.

~~~
dpcx
I think the problem is "sync". I don't know about Aperture, but this has
always been a thorn in my side.

~~~
rkuykendall-com
Indeed. Exporting _everything_ to Flickr would be a mess, and I don't think
Flickr would handle a library that big as well as a service designed for it.

It's looking like this doesn't exist though. Is there any place you can add
startup-ideas to a list and hope HNers take them?

